# USVI St. Thomas Car Rental



## riverdees05 (Mar 1, 2010)

Need recommendation on car rental at St. Thomas Airport?  We want on that we can take to St. John.  Have heard that some rental places do not all this.


----------



## brankatz (Mar 1, 2010)

check out bill's list on trip advisor forum it is a great resource for traveling to ST. Thomas go to Trip advisor look for forums and type in bill's list.


----------



## caribbean (Mar 1, 2010)

I think Avis still allows you to take a car to STJ. Here is a tip on AVIS rentals. When making your reservation do not pick up the car at the airport. It is cheaper to pick up a car at either of the other locations. 

Reserve at either Seaborne (across from D/T Holiday Inn) or the Cruise Ship Dock, Al Cohens Mall. You can return the car at the airport. This get you around paying the airport fees and saves you about $100 a week. We save over $200 on a two week rental last spring.

In fact on your other question about hotels, if the extra night is on the front end of your trip, reserve the car at Seabourne and stay at the HI across the street which is just a short cab ride from the airport.


----------



## sstamm (Mar 2, 2010)

I think we rented from Budget.  We stayed on St. John so we needed one that we could take over on the car barge.  I believe I called the Budget office on St. Thomas directly to ask, because the 1-800 number didn't seem to know what I was talking about.  Then I booked the rental through Costco for the best price.

It worked out great- we were 9 people total so we got 2 SUV's, then stopped at a favorite place on St. Thomas for lunch, hit the grocery store near Red Hook, then got on the car barge.  It was less expensive for us that way, plus we could get some groceries on St. Thomas.

Have fun!


----------



## Numismatist (Mar 2, 2010)

Hertz does NOT allow you to go to St. john


----------



## SpikeMauler (Mar 3, 2010)

*I'll be there March 13th*

Rented for the first time from Discount. Heard good things about them. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 4, 2010)

Let us know how it goes with Discount.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Mar 21, 2010)

riverdees05 said:


> Let us know how it goes with Discount.



Just got back from a week in St Thomas, used Discount as my car rental company. They were located a few minutes away from the airport.People at Discount were very nice and helpful. The Jeep I rented was dinged up a little, but the lady at Discount noted all the defects(not many) before we left the lot. found out back break light was out, called Discount, said they would put me in touch with their mechanic, never got a call, never got fixed. Also front indication light went out the next day but didn't call, being I was still waiting for the mechanic to call and nobody seems to use turn signals anyway so I blended right in. All in all, very nice people at Discount but had some minor problems with the car I was given. I'd probably use them again but might give some one else a try next time.


----------



## cirkus (Mar 21, 2010)

I know that Discount allows you to take their rental cars on the ferry to St. John, but can anyone tell me the cost of the ferry ride with a car? I'm trying to decide if I'm better off just renting a car on St. John for the day. 
Bill


----------



## SpikeMauler (Mar 21, 2010)

cirkus said:


> I know that Discount allows you to take their rental cars on the ferry to St. John, but can anyone tell me the cost of the ferry ride with a car? I'm trying to decide if I'm better off just renting a car on St. John for the day.
> Bill



We used the car barge on a Sunday, no workers commuting and only one cruise ship in. There are three different car barge companys.You have the option to buy either a one way ticket or round trip ticket. With the round trip ticket you save a few dollars but you have to use the same barge company you traveled with there on the way back. We chose one way tickets each way for convenience.

Here's a link to the schedules and prices for each car barge company:

http://www.seestjohn.com/transportation_barge_schedules.html


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 21, 2010)

No matter what rental company you choose, I'd opt for a Jeep or SUV on St. John.  There are lots of mountainous hairpin turns and you'll be grateful for something with a little pep in its step.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 31, 2010)

We just rented from Dependable for our 2 weeks at WSJ in June.  ~$750 for 2 weeks (2Dr Jeep Wrangler - just 2 of us) - received a few recommendations to use Dependable (we shal see).  Check out VINOW for car ferry info - schedule and rates - about $50 for RT, about $60 for two 1-way trips(depending).  You will need to get to Redhook form STT ~30-45 mins.

If you have never driven on STT or STJ - be forewarned that it can be difficult for some - they drive on the Left, but with cars with driver side on Left - so as a driver you are on the outside of any lane. You will want a 4WD when driving on STJ - especially if driving in the rain (likely) on steep and curve roads.


----------



## legalfee (Apr 1, 2010)

We used Discount. Very friendly and picked us up at the airport. We got a Toyota and it worked fine on the hills and curves. I'd use them again. I prefer giving the business to a local company.


----------



## legalfee (Apr 1, 2010)

cirkus said:


> I know that Discount allows you to take their rental cars on the ferry to St. John, but can anyone tell me the cost of the ferry ride with a car? I'm trying to decide if I'm better off just renting a car on St. John for the day.
> Bill



Discount will only let you take a Jeep over to St Johns.


----------



## Powerguy (Apr 6, 2010)

SpikeMauler said:


> Just got back from a week in St Thomas, used Discount as my car rental company. They were located a few minutes away from the airport.People at Discount were very nice and helpful. The Jeep I rented was dinged up a little, but the lady at Discount noted all the defects(not many) before we left the lot. found out back break light was out, called Discount, said they would put me in touch with their mechanic, never got a call, never got fixed. Also front indication light went out the next day but didn't call, being I was still waiting for the mechanic to call and nobody seems to use turn signals anyway so I blended right in. All in all, very nice people at Discount but had some minor problems with the car I was given. I'd probably use them again but might give some one else a try next time.



I had similar issues with Discount. Back windows didn't work. AC fan broken and was really loud. Banged up cars. Will not use them again.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Apr 6, 2010)

Powerguy said:


> I had similar issues with Discount. Back windows didn't work. AC fan broken and was really loud. Banged up cars. Will not use them again.



Yeah, come to think of it my back right passenger window also didn't work. I'm probably not gonna use them next time.


----------



## Kazy (Apr 8, 2010)

We rented a van from Dependable last spring while we were at STT.  They were a great company to work with and very friendly.  We had no problems with them.  I don't remember the exact cost but they were the cheapest of all the rental companies.  We debated about whether to rent a jeep for STJ but ended up taking the van.  After going to STJ, we felt that we definitely did not need a jeep.  The van was fine and had no problems navigating the roads.


----------

